# An Interesting Day 6/19/10



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

With a planned wake up of 3:30 am and an actual wake up of 4:30 am, the day was already off to a rocky start (likely due to my mild intoxication the night before  :-[ ).  After getting ready in a record 7 minutes, I popped the trailer on the truck and took off to pick up Rich (Skinny_Water).

It was a beautiful morning with the tail end of a storm drifting off into the Gulf and we were one of the first at the ramp.  We made our first couple stops in an attempt to net some white bait, which proved to be the challenge of the day.  After a plethora of failed throws, we decided to head to our spot and try some artificials.  When we reached the spot, silver was the only color we could see.  Happy tarpon were surrounding us, rolling and free jumping as if they were porpoises and seemingly oblivious to the increasing boat traffic around them.  We began to throw our artificials, the tarpon far from interested, and knew that we needed the most natural presentation possible...the real thing.  So...back to our quest for bait.

I'm not sure how much gas we burned searching for bait, but I'm sure I could have put a huge dent on making use of some of BP's spillage.  Total bait searching time for the day was nearly 3 hours, possibly more.  Finally, while running parallel to the beach, we found a pod of large threadfins, one throw blacking out BOTH wells.  It was time to return to our earlier paradise.

Once we arrived, the boat traffic was considerably heavier and the silver beauties finally felt the pressure, disappearing completely.  Not only that, but apparently I overfilled the wells and we had ONE live threadfin remaining.  Furthermore, shortly prior to our final quest for bait, the after effects from the night before began to hit me...hard...we almost decided to head in.   But, Rich insisted we check one more area...I agreed.

We made our way to the next area and were greeted with one of the most euphoric sights I, personally, have ever witnessed.  Crystal clear water with a gentle roll and more playful tarpon...MANY more.  We were surrounded.  Even better, there were, at most, 4 boats at one time in addition to ours.  Suddenly...I didn't feel quite as hungover.  We began stalking the tarpon but, what we were seeing was almost as enjoyable as catching them.  Pods of 18+ each rolling in sync is something you really have to see to truly appreciate.  After about an hour of no action, Rich began to think it was time for another bait run.  That was the last thing I wanted to do and we both didn't want to leave a great spot again.  I changed my strategy a bit of just casting directly in front of close rollers to throwing out the bait, letting it slowly sink to the bottom, and slowly making adjustments as we saw dark backs breaking the water near by.  A couple pops, some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, a sore back, and lots of sweat later, here was the result:



















A clean release followed...

With a storm approaching, we considered leaving, especially since I began to feel rough again.  But, it was only fair that Rich get a shot so I insisted we stay.  The bite had seemed to die...then I saw a roll...then Rich saw one roll...then another...again, we were surrounded.  I laid down on the front deck and fell asleep only to be abruptly awaken by another zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  It was on again.  Rich made shorter work of this fish, although it was still a tough fight.  He got one GREAT jump out of him, too.  The result of the battle:



















Another clean release followed...

Unfortunately, we didn't get to take any good pictures because SOMEONE forgot the memory card for their fancy camera...for the second time in a row.  

We left the tarpon biting as, in both instances, we continued to be followed even when we were fighting our fish.

It was a great day on the water...this is why we do it and what makes it all worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

wow that is one nice sized tarpon!! good job bro


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

You really understated about the sleeping thing. I mean you almost fell asleep fighing the Tarpon, lol. It was a good time. Shows you about how much fishing pressure affects the mood of the fish.

Best sight of the day was watching the fish swim under the boat in 8ft of crystal clear water. It looked as you could reach out and touch them. And we left'em chewin!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

And the quality of the shots is debateable. I think most people would agree that they are awsome based purly on the fact that they have fish in them.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good deal RK...WTG!
Really nice tarpon! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

sweetness! sounds like a great day. i can't think of a better way to get though a hang over!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Those fish are awsome wish I was there. Ill make it out next time no matter what


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The pictures are fine, and the tarpn are fantastic!! Congrats on persevering and the end result.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the poons fellas, you boys did a great job


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You should get mildly : intoxicated more often if that's the results. Wow.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome


----------

